# Bathroom exhaust fan not pulling much air



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

I noticed when taking a shower, that the exhaust fan isn't pulling very much. I cleaned the vents and that didn't help. 

I decided to check out the attic but there is blown in insulation everywhere. There is a flexible pipe from the vent, but I dont see it terminating any where. I figure there should be some sort of vent on the outside of the house? 
​


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, it should terminate thru a sidewall or the roof. Need to crawl up in the attic and see if it is kinked, disconnected or never installed properly. the fan motor will slow down with age also. remove the cover and see if it is full of dust on the fan/blades also.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Check the back draft flapper... they often stick closed.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I tried to take a picture of where it terminates but its blurry. It looks like it just go straight into the insulation guess that explains the restrictive flow.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure I can see either, and I'm not quoting any code here, but if it does not terminate outside, it should probably run to about 12" away from a roof vent... gable vent or ridge vent.... that's to protect from humidity build-up in your attic


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It should terminate outside or moisture in the attic is NEVER a good idea. Probably got buried when they blew in the insulation.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah the master bathroom vent is the same way as this one. Well I plan on getting rid of the blow in insulation. That should be fun......

So what is the best way to terminate these vents? Im thinking the side of the house would be the easiest, as I dont feel comfortable putting a hole in my roof.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

word2yamutha said:


> Yeah the master bathroom vent is the same way as this one. Well I plan on getting rid of the blow in insulation. That should be fun......
> 
> So what is the best way to terminate these vents? Im thinking the side of the house would be the easiest, as I dont feel comfortable putting a hole in my roof.


Yuup...:thumbsup:


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

You sure that's not venting out your soffit?

How come your getting rid of the blown in? What are you replacing it with?


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

listo said:


> You sure that's not venting out your soffit?
> 
> How come your getting rid of the blown in? What are you replacing it with?


We have a continuous soffit venting around the house, but Im not sure if that is enough. 

The only reason I would be removing the insulation is I see some mold growing on it. I can't see the rafters from all the blown in insulation as I dont want to fall through the drywall lol


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the reason you got mold on it is because the bathroom fan got it wet with moisture and you may also need some better ventilation for the attic and need some local advice on the amount and best methods for your area. may not need to replace all of it just the obvious part but what a pain in the buttski that is going to be.:yes:


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah thats why I thought about just removing the blown in insulation because its just a pain in the butt. I also need to do some rewiring up there and everything is covered up by it. At least the good news is some of the insulation is tax detectable about 500 bucks worth.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Use a small leaf rake to create a path in the insulation so you can see the joists. It works great to put it back in place when you're done as it won't compact it.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I spent some time in the attic and posted a better picture. There are no leaks in the tubing, no mold and it gets decent air flow. The unit only exhaust at 50cfm its a broan 668. 

The tubing dangles above the soffit, which I'm guessing isnt the proper way. The soffit wasn't blocked by any insulation. Would buying a higher quality vent help solve this problem?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

probably want a 80-100 cfm unit. my 150 cfm HRV which does 3 rooms takes 20 mins to clear the steam from the bathroom. 50 cfm/room. when I had the old conventional 80-100 cfm unit in my apts. they sucked it out in 1/2 the time. it can be vented thru the roof, just talk to a reputable roofer about how and get him to install the vent kit. saw it done on " dis ole house hour" and it is not that big a deal.

google; roof bathroom vent and hit Images


----------

